# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  12.5 dBi Window Mount MICROCEPTOR Antenna στο fab-corp.com

## dti

Andrew Microceptor QD-2327 design optimizes reliabilty and performance characteristics in a low profile, aesthetically pleasing housing. The slim design features an articulating mount with up/down tilt for capturing peak signal strength. Lightweight and easy to install. 

* Frequency Range 2400-2500 MHz 
* Gain 12.5 dBi 
* VSRW 1:1.5 average 
* Polarization Vertical 
* SMA Male Type Pigtail 
* 60 degree beam width 


Regular Price: $ 85.00
*Your Price: $ 78.99*

----------


## wiresounds

> .. aesthetically pleasing housing.


Όλα ωραία και καλά και από κορυφαία εταιρία κεραιών, αλλά αυτό το κίτρινο-κόκκινο sticker "Danger" δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα "aesthetically pleasing"  ::

----------


## pargyrak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
>  .. aesthetically pleasing housing.
> 
> 
> Όλα ωραία και καλά και από κορυφαία εταιρία κεραιών, αλλά αυτό το κίτρινο-κόκκινο sticker "Danger" δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα "aesthetically pleasing"


Και που να δεις χαρά που κάνανε οι γείτονες όταν είδανε την 24άρα Andrew στο μπαλκόνι μου με το danger αυτοκόλλητο φαρδύ πλάτύ
πάνω στο feeder.

Για λόγους ασφαλείας όταν την μετακόμισα στην ταράτσα το αυτοκόλλητο απομακρύνθηκε.... :: 


[email protected]

----------


## dti

Λέω να πάρω μία για backbone link μέσα από το αυτοκίνητο!  ::  

Το "DANGER..." προειδοποιεί για τον κίνδυνο επαφής με ηλεκτροφόρα καλώδια κατά την εγκατάσταση...

----------


## ioworm

> Λέω να πάρω μία για backbone link μέσα από το αυτοκίνητο!



Για όνομα του Θεού dti! Έχεις ήδη πάρει μία omni (την comet τη μικρή) για το αυτοκίνητο! 

Βλέπω να αγοράζεις κανένα από εκείνα τα μαύρα βαν που βλέπουμε στις ταινίες (τι? ομαδική και για τέτοιο?) το οποίο θα το γεμίσεις κεραίες!

Άκου Backbone Link !!! Έτσι που το πας, αυτό δε θα είναι αυτοκίνητο, αυτό θα είναι όχημα εγκατάστασης wireless υποδομής για ολόκληρη πόλη. Θα πηγαίνεις σε μια πόλη χωρίς ίχνος wireless, θα το παρκάρεις σε έναν κοντινό ψηλό λόφο με θέα και θα καλείς κόσμο να συνδεθεί. 

Wardriving με απ' όλα...

----------


## dti

> Άκου Backbone Link !!! Έτσι που το πας, αυτό δε θα είναι αυτοκίνητο, αυτό θα είναι όχημα εγκατάστασης wireless υποδομής για ολόκληρη πόλη.


Χωρίς πλάκα, όταν δεν πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό, πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ!  ::  

Αν και δεν έχω σκοπό να κυκλοφορώ καθημερινά με κεραίες στο αυτοκίνητο μου, δεν θα μας χάλαγε καθόλου να είχαμε σε 2-3 αυτοκίνητα τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για να καλύπταμε κάποια περιοχή για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα. 
Πώς λέμε van εξωτερικών μεταδόσεων...  ::

----------


## phronidis

Θα έχουμε YUGO (Καθότι φθηνά) με μαύρα τζάμια (Να μήν φαίνονται οι κεραίες) παρκαρισμένα σε κάθε περιφεριακό.

----------

